# dvdrip hanging with GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **



## silkie (Jul 5, 2010)

OK, recently completed a full ports upgrade and now I can't running dvdrip. which is awesome and I miss it!

The symptoms are: -

dvdrip starts up fine.
as soon as I need to perform a file action (anything involving the file manager dialog) I get the following error pumped out on the command line. and the app freezes.


```
(dvdrip:1381): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot connect to the session bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not 
receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the 
reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
```

Now I'm no expert with this fancy new dbus, hald, policykit gubbins but I'd like to fix this. While the error message it actually quite self explanatory I'm not sure how to prove the suggestions.

oh and for the record I have gnome and xfce installed and xfce is my preference.

Guidance would rock.....


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 5, 2010)

silkie said:
			
		

> ```
> (dvdrip:1381): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **:
> ```



I don't know what devel/gvfs has to do with dvdrip (no build/run dependency),
though its a GTK based ripper. Maybe some other application or library
in conjunction with dvdrip tries to query connections to other file systems.

devel/gvfs is compiled by default with SAMBA enabled.
Rebuild devel/gvfs with samba disabled and try again.


----------



## silkie (Jul 5, 2010)

Tried as you suggested but no dice......


```
bsss# id
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
bsss# dvdrip &
[1] 81121
bsss# 
(dvdrip:81121): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot connect to the session bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a 
reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout 
expired, or the network connection was broken.

bsss#
```


----------



## expl (Jul 6, 2010)

Its GTK+ related, it's file chooser's dialog uses gvfs. You can compile GTK+ without it's support, specially if you do not use Gnome.


----------



## silkie (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something here guys but I don't seem to be able compile GTK+ without GVFS support. Am I being a doughnut?


```
bsss# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/
bsss# make rmconfig
===> No user-specified options configured for gtk-2.20.1_2
bsss# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk12/
bsss# make rmconfig
===> No user-specified options configured for gtk-1.2.10_22
bsss# make install
```


----------

